# Average rates for baby sitters in Tokyo



## sandbach

Hi! Can anyone tell me what the average rate is for a baby sitter in Tokyo?


----------



## wandering6

sandbach said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me what the average rate is for a baby sitter in Tokyo?


We haven't moved to Tokyo yet (next month), but I have been in touch with a lady that would clean or babysit for us part time. She said that the going rate is 1500JPY per hour plus transportation. I googled it and results seemed to agree  Hope that helps?


----------

